# macbook air model a1466 charger



## etsu (Aug 21, 2012)

My macbook air is a a1466 model and I want to ask if this is a OK charger for it . This is the charger name

Laptop Charger Adapter Macbook Apple air pro retina magsafe 1 60w and this is the photo of it http://ph-live-03.slatic.net/p/2/laptop-charger-adapter-macbook-apple-air-pro-retina-magsafe-1-60w-0824-9526472-1-webp-zoom.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Try here:

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201700


----------

